# FTP Port geblockt



## GreenThunder (3. Januar 2005)

Hallo, 

ich hab mal wieder ein Problem. *g* 
In der letzten Zeit hab ich mal ein paar Desktop-Firewalls wie ZoneAlarm und Kerio getestet. Da mich aber beide nicht vom Hocker gerissen haben, habe ich sie wieder Deinstalliert und ich hab jetzt nur, wie schon vorher, noch die WinXP SP2 Firewall laufen. 
Mein Problem ist nun aber, dass alle Ports immer noch geblockt werden. Das würde nicht weiter stören, wenn nicht auch der FTP-Port 21 geblockt wäre. Leider kann ich nun meine Homepage nicht mehr aktualisieren.  :-/
In der Win Firewall ist der Port 21 freigegeben, aber ein Portscanner sagt mir immer noch, dass er zu ist und Verbindung per FTP-Client klappt auch nicht. 
Was kann ich tun?


----------



## MCIglo (3. Januar 2005)

Port zu = Der FTP-Server läuft nicht
Port versteckt = irgendeine shyce Software hat dir da was zerschossen (ZoneAlarm)

http://www.chip.de/forum/thread.html?bwthreadid=659560
http://www.chip.de/forum/thread.html?bwthreadid=584714
http://www.devode.de/include.php?path=forum/showthread.php&threadid=9


----------



## GreenThunder (3. Januar 2005)

Also ich hab jetzt über Chip so ein Prrogramm gefunden, dass alle Dienste, die man nicht braucht aus dem Autostart nimmt und dabei wurde auch die Firewall von Win geschlossen. Nun konnte ich auf meinen Server per FTP zugreifen. Hab ich aber die Firewall wieder an, geht es wieder nicht. :-/ Das ist aber seltsam, da ich ja vor meiner Testerei auch schon mit Firewall "an" auf meinen Server kam. 
Transfer mode ist und war passiv!


----------



## MCIglo (4. Januar 2005)

Sichere dein System wie in den Links beschreiben ab, dann brauchst du diese 'Firewall' von XP nicht.


----------



## GreenThunder (4. Januar 2005)

MCIglo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sichere dein System wie in den Links beschreiben ab, dann brauchst du diese 'Firewall' von XP nicht.



Ok, Danke!


----------

